# Woman Takes a Balut Egg from a Restaurant Home and Hatches It, Now Has Sweet Pet Duckling



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like this little guy got a second chance at life, and a good one too!  More here. 







Everything started when Lim bought a fertilized duck egg in a Vietnamese  restaurant in Puchong that sold balut, a controversial Filipino snack  of fertilized duck embryo eaten alive from the shell. Lim had bought one  on impulse and decided to hatch it at home.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

Wonderful story. Such a sweet little ducking and handsome adult quacker!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

It's always repulsed me the practice of eating Balut which is   sold on the streets of many Asian towns and  cities. It's an absolute disgusting thing...so I'm happy to hear that someone saved the life of this little guy!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

Ditto.   HollyDolly.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2019)

He looks like he's doing yoga there in the kitchen.....Forward Facing Duck position, maybe?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice story, I'm happy for this individual duck but it makes for a curious conundrum.

IMO the practice of eating a Balut Egg is absolutely disgusting yet I've enjoyed many duck dinners over the years.

Why do I/we feel that one is unacceptable and the other is dinner, where is the line?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

Pain lasts longer?  I don't know. This is the first time I've heard of Balut duck and at first I was shocked. Then I thought of all the cherrystone clams and oysters I've eaten raw in the past


----------

